#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2013-10-03
<YoBoY> teolemon, plop
<teolemon> salut
<YoBoY> pour répondre à ta question de je ne sais pas quand, ça vaut le coup seulement si c'est des corrections de sécurité, sinon c'est pas essentiel
<YoBoY> (sauf bug qui nous génerait bien sur)
<teolemon> ok
<teolemon> merci
